# English worst possible class to take?



## nevermore (Oct 1, 2010)

ChanceyRose said:


> John Steinbeck and Thomas Hardy. And this: Amazon.com: Insect Dreams:The Half Life of Gregor Samsa eBook: Marc Estrin: Kindle Store


Agreed. And the link? No. Just...no.


----------



## lirulin (Apr 16, 2010)

nevermore said:


> Yeah. I had an INTP English teacher in Grade 11 and an INTJ English teacher in Grade 12, and was at the top of the class both times. I was a stellar English student with my earlier (NF) teachers as well, but I'm sure part of the reason I did so well with both of them was, indeed, their respect for ideas that were actually backed up by valid arguments. Luckily, I was never forced to read either Robertson Davies or Margaret Atwood...
> 
> You're Canadian too, I take it?:wink:


Yes indeed I am. 

And you're so lucky not to have been made to read them!


----------



## Radiant Flux (May 7, 2010)

It tends to get broing and repetitive, but I do like the discussions we have.


----------



## Thrifty Walrus (Jul 8, 2010)

I always have loved English, that being said my English teachers were usually my favorite teachers so it's hard to say whether that affected me liking English itself, ya know?


----------



## snowprincess (Oct 11, 2010)

I hated English with a vehement passion. It was like torture. Every year, I'd beg my guidance counselors to let me take an extra math or science class instead of English. I even tried to bribe them. If anyone ever wanted me to sit through another English class, now, they would have to knock me out and tie me to a chair.

Also, English classes killed any enjoyment of reading that I initially had by around age seven. It took me until age 21 to get it back. Imagine going through school as a constantly bullied INTJ who hates reading. NOT. FUN.


----------

